# Denon X4000 Overheating????



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I purchased this amp last year brand new and after about 3-4 months I starting having issues with it shutting off while the power light was blinking off and on about every 2-3 seconds. The next morning I would be able to turn it back on with no problems. 
I started to notice this was happening more and more after 3-4 hours of playing music to all speakers (7) at normal volume range. So I then started to realize that it must be some kind of overheating problem since I do have the receiver on a shelf type setup that only had an opening at the front. 
So I started doing some research about putting some kind of fan setup to pull the hot air out and a second fan at the back to draw it out. These fans run off of a thermostat which i currently have set at 71 degrees and just the other weekend it shut down before it hit 71 so then I bumped it down to 69 now. This setup did seem to help out but my question is does Denon receivers seem to overheat at low temps and shut off or could there be something else wrong with it that is causing it to shut off, if so please give me suggestions or other things to look at because it's starting to be really annoying when you have people over having a good time and this keeps happening.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly this happens often, there is a reason receivers have vents on the top. Unless you have really good airflow a receiver should never be placed in a rack where air can not get into the bottom and out the top of the receiver. 
My concern is that you have already caused damage that is not reversible. Heat kills, simple as that.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly this happens often, there is a reason receivers have vents on the top. Unless you have really good airflow a receiver should never be placed in a rack where air can not get into the bottom and out the top of the receiver.
> My concern is that you have already caused damage that is not reversible. Heat kills, simple as that.


Yeah I wish I would of known this before I'll just play it out until it completely goes out.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

nope... not the issue. the X4000 is junk. it does this. research has shown it does this.

Mine does it... sometimes it's good for a long time and other times it just resets and resets.

Oh well.

This is why I'm moving to a Krell showcase preamp, oppo 105 and miniDSP with dirac to handle the software side of things


----------

